# تصميم الطائرة Stol Ch 701



## محمد الكحلوت (17 يونيو 2008)

اخواني المشرفين ومهندسين الطيران
من اين لي ان اجد ابعاد مخططات الطائرة ستول .... حيث يوجد لدي جميع مخططات وصور وجميع القطع ايضا للطائرة ستول ولكن اغلبها غير محددة الابعاد والاطول... فالمشكلة من اين احصل على ابعاد جميع قطع الطائرة ؟:80::80::80::80:


----------



## م المصري (17 يونيو 2008)

هل هذه الابعاد تكفي ؟

http://www.combatreform2.com/ch701threeview.jpg


----------



## م المصري (17 يونيو 2008)

في حال كونك تريد جميع ابعاد قطع الطائرة ... فالرسم الذي ادرجته لك مرسوم بمقياس رسم 

اطبع الصوره علي ورقه بيضاء ..... و استرجع ذكريات الرسم الهندسي .... و استنتج ابعاد القطع 

تحياتي


----------



## محمد الكحلوت (20 يونيو 2008)

شكرا اخي المصري على ردك
ولكن اخي شيراد استنتاج باقي ابعاد جميع القطع ليس بالامر السهل فهنالك الكثير من القطع وانا اعني بالقطع الداخلية


----------



## شيراد الجزائر (21 يونيو 2008)

أخي الغالي المثل الفرنسي يقول 
*de refaire mieux que de modifier*
*أي أن تعيد من جديد أحسن من التعديل*
*يمكنك الإقتباس من الطائرة في أساليب صناعتها و لكن أن تعيد 100 بـ 100 فهذا أصعب من تصميم أخرى من جديد*​


----------

